
Richard Feynman was born on this day 100 years ago - micaeloliveira
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Feynman?ref=reddit
======
ddingus
Feynman was such an interesting character!

Many will write about his many significant contributions to our understanding.
And his antics.

I want to say I appreciate his infectious love of learning and exploring.
Almost anyone benefits from just knowing something about how he was as a
person.

Go forth boldly. Work for it. Laugh along the way. Share, receive, grow, play,
love.

Beautiful person.

